# Bomb, a pass, and 2 trades...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of what I will be doing at work today! I have 2 trades going out.. the start of my premium pass... and some bombs for those who made fun of me in another thread ok so that was just an excuse to hit more people! Will post more pics later when I get it all packaged up


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Go get em pro


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent looking start of something good, there!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks good Charles!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one great bunch of gars!!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

what a way to start off your week huh?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... looks like a couple of people are in trouble. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Charles is once again looking for willing victims!! :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm.. that tupperware looks kinda full... how're we supposed to put more sticks in?? 

oh, wait... you were expecting some to be taken out? :lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ngetal said:


> hmm.. that tupperware looks kinda full... how're we supposed to put more sticks in??
> 
> oh, wait... you were expecting some to be taken out? :lol:


That is not all for the pass lol there are like 40 in there in the pic... had to get them to work to pack in other containers


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Your crazy bro!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Hide the little ones he is at it again.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Yummy!!! Looks great!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks good Charles. I saw the premium pass sticks and that looks good also.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

the world is in trouble !! rad looking smoke charles


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Great sticks!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great sticks showing


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

i think Charles just passed some countries in terms of tobacco exports....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nyisles said:


> i think Charles just passed some countries in terms of tobacco exports....


OK that was too damn funny!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

1926 Padron box--very interesting


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> OK that was too damn funny!


thanks, i'll be appearing daily.. don't forget to tip your waiters and waitresses...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Looking forward to that pass!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice selection


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Seems to be starting a preventative strike before the bombs start dropping on him. Watch out for the bunker busters heading your way.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Sticks Right There


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks very tasty.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice smokes


----------

